# Un voto al mercato del Milan gennaio 2022.



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan

ACQUISTI

Lazetic, Heffernan

CESSIONI

Conti (Dif, Sampdoria, D), Pellegri (Att, Monaco, FP), Plizzari (Por, Lecce, P)


----------



## kYMERA (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


1 di incoraggiamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Ho dato zero, come le ambizioni sportive.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

Il mio voto è 0. Zero spaccato.

Potevamo davvero fare mercato per arrivare fino in fondo e giocarci lo scudetto. Invece, rischiamo di restare anche fuori dalla tristissima zona Champions.

Senza parole.


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho dato 1 giusto per le uscite. Se avessimo ceduto anche Castillejo sarebbe diventato un bel 2.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2022)

0.
Una banda di pagliacci tutti a partire dal fondo di strozzini e dal loro AD,a quell inetto di Scaroni fino ai 2 incompetenti dell'area sportiva. Grande delusione,non tanto per Massara un miracolato,il maiorino dei giorni nostri,quanto alla bandiera,colui che tanto criticava le passate gestioni ed ora fa parte di questo teatrino di Buffoni.
Il giorno che lascerete sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2022)

Peccato che non ci siano i voti negativi.


----------



## mabadi (31 Gennaio 2022)

S.V.
Senza Voto.
Non è stato fatto mercato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Sarebbe zero perchè non abbiamo comprato praticamente nessuno e non siamo nemmeno riusciti a piazzare gli esuberi, ma metto 1 perchè abbiamo comprato Lazetic.
Di gran lunga il peggior mercato della nostra storia.


----------



## Dexter (31 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho dato zero, come le ambizioni sportive.


Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## MagicBox (31 Gennaio 2022)

1 per Lazetic


----------



## Swaitak (31 Gennaio 2022)

1 per aver sostituito un 104 con un ragazzino per adesso sano.(ringraziamo il monaco) 
Da un punto di vista ecologico 9, gretina sarebbe fiera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ovviamente ho votato 0.
Indegni,incapaci e anche in malafede.


----------



## Giangy (31 Gennaio 2022)

1 solo per Lazetic. Il resto il nulla


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zero,ci mancherebbe fosse diversamente,poi magari tra 3 anni parleremo del mercato in cui abbiamo preso Lazetic,ma finché ci sarà Amadeus il ragazzo vedrà solo il campo di Milanello.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Sarebbe bello chiedere questa domanda ai Suma e ai Pellegatti, per ascoltare la loro capacità di giustificare un voto 4 o perfino un 5


----------



## Route66 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Non essendoci il voto S.V. ho messo zero.
Speriamo di non peggiorare in questi ultimi trenta minuti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2022)

Voto 3, anche generoso, giusto perché pare abbiamo preso un giovane di ottime prospettive (che dovranno poi essere mantenute).
Per il resto, che dire: 
Perdi la colonna della difesa per il resto della stagione e non fai nulla.
Il pacchetto di centravanti si dimostra inaffidabile, fisicamente e tecnicamente, e non fai nulla (il povero Lazetic con ogni probabilità non potrà incidere più di tanto).
La catena offensiva di destra ci "regala" sei gol e cinque assist *in tre *e non fai nulla.
Le principali rivali, sia per scudetto che per CL, fanno un mercato aggressivo e tu non fai nulla.

Si, direi che il 3 è stato generoso.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello chiedere questa domanda ai Suma e ai Pellegatti, per ascoltare la loro capacità di giustificare un voto 4 o perfino un 5


Invece di chiederlo a Suma mi accontento di chiederlo ai piccoli Suma che si leggono in giro sul forum.
Però non si faranno vedere su questa discussione... Perché nessuno sano di mente potrebbe votare più di 3.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Zero,ci mancherebbe fosse diversamente,poi magari tra 3 anni parleremo del mercato in cui abbiamo preso Lazetic,ma finché ci sarà Amadeus il ragazzo vedrà solo il campo di Milanello.


Nel frattempo dove sono finiti i contabili evoluti, quelli ecosostenibili con il biogas?
Ovviamente spariti tutti...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho dato 4, ampiamente insufficiente

0-1-2-3-10 non li do mai in nessun caso, per prendere i voti più bassi non dovevano prendere nemmeno Lazevic o come si chiama, e venderne un paio dei titolari.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Senza l'infortunio di Kjaer (e di Tomori), sarebbe stato un mercato da s.v.. Il fatto che non abbiano preso nemmeno un centrale lo rende un mercato da 0. 
Non pretendevo Botman, ma anche un Acerbi o un rincalzo che fosse più affidabile di Gabbia.
Quello che poi hanno fatto inter e soprattutto juventus è una mazzata che manda in frantumi ogni speranza di tornare competitivi, oltre che una sonora pernacchia in faccia a tutti i ragionieri convinti che il nostro percorso fosse quello giusto e che loro fossero sull'orlo del fallimento.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zero, come la voglia di vincere della proprietà/dirigenza
Zero, come le idee.
Zero, come le prospettive.
Zero, come il pareggio di bilancio.

Forza Milan, la squadra deve fare un miracolo, da quando si è rotto Kjaer (oltre a tutti gli altri) siamo nella melma fino al collo.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ah dimenticavo : voto zero.
Zero di rabbia.
1 per Lazetic normalmente ci stava.
1 in più per essersi sbarazzato di Conti.
Però per non avere rimpiazzato Kjaer FUORI TUTTO L'ANNO merita un bel -2.
Non avere preso un trequartista merita un altro -2.
Per il messaggio mandato alla squadra, ai tifosi e alle altre squadre darei un altro -3.

Grazie Elliott per le bollette.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Gennaio 2022)

Votato 1 perché hanno sostituito uno concretamente inadatto al professionismo con uno teoricamente arruolabile. Diversamente sarebbe stato zero. Kjaer doveva essere sostituito e un tentativo per un centravanti decente andava fatto.


----------



## medjai (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho votato 0 perche non c'è s/v. Alla fine è lo stesso.


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Ho messo zero ma solo perché non esiste il voto negativo


----------



## Raryof (31 Gennaio 2022)

0 ovviamente, non hanno fatto mercato, né in questo mese né in estate.
Io non ho la sfera di cristallo ma tutto mi dice che ci sarà cessione a breve e Maldini non verrà confermato, Maldini che è in scadenza e probabilmente pensa di avere pure la rosa per poter arrivare quarto anche quest'anno, forse crede davvero di essere un miracolato o fortunato, nel caso non fosse così mi piacerebbe sapere perché lo stesso Paolo dovrebbe rimanere se il progetto sportivo si basa su non mercati, qualche prestito e baby scouting, ma non era lui quello ambizioso? o si è piegato? o si sta godendo i 50 anni sotto i riflettori visto che per 10 anni si era tolto per proteggere quell'immagine di vincente che si è sempre portato appresso ma che non è sinonimo di magnifico dirigente.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo dove sono finiti i contabili evoluti, quelli ecosostenibili con il biogas?
> Ovviamente spariti tutti...


Stanno ordinando la maglia di Hefferman (o come catso si scrive) sul sito ufficiale.
D'altronde se la proprietà non soende e perché noi non spendiamo abbastanza


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo dove sono finiti i contabili evoluti, quelli ecosostenibili con il biogas?
> Ovviamente spariti tutti...


Io sono sempre qui, e critico l'immobilismo della società proprio perchè, bilancio alla mano, lo spazio per intervenire c'era.


----------



## kekkopot (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


0 di incoraggiamento.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Gennaio 2022)

1 e sono di manica larga


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

Attenzione,è arrivato il primo 6.
Si è collegato direttamente Massara per dare almeno la sufficienza all'immobilismo totale


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre qui, e critico l'immobilismo della società proprio perchè, bilancio alla mano, lo spazio per intervenire c'era.


Per te quello che scrivo avrà un importanza pari a zero ma ho comunque voglia di dirtelo : onore a te.
Dimostri di "non tifare la proprietà" ma che giudichi in base a quello che succede.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attenzione,è arrivato il primo 6.
> Si è collegato direttamente Massara per dare almeno la sufficienza all'immobilismo totale


Il 6 ci e stato regalato da Hakaishin o qualche altro juventino.
Penso che se avessimo ceduto Theo senza rimpiazzarlo ci avrebbe dato 9 

Ma se non è un juventino allora mi viene in mente un altro nome


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Questo calciomercato mi ha dato le stesse emozioni del famoso film cecoslovacco (ma con sottotitoli in tedesco) di Fantozzi.
Voto 4.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stanno ordinando la maglia di Hefferman (o come catso si scrive) sul sito ufficiale.
> D'altronde se la proprietà non soende e perché noi non spendiamo abbastanza


O quello della femminiella Celeste Bourelle...meglio prenderla a ridere va...


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


6. Sicuramente migliore di quello estivo


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo dove sono finiti i contabili evoluti, quelli ecosostenibili con il biogas?
> Ovviamente spariti tutti...


Figurati se posteranno qualcosa in questa discussione,troppo scomoda per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho votato due per partecipare ma, in realtà, non c'è stato alcun mercato da valutare.


----------



## LukeLike (31 Gennaio 2022)

Non posso dare il voto a qualcosa che non è mai accaduto...


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho votato 9 con un ipotetico meno davanti


Certo che almeno un ultimo colpetto dell ultimo giorno me lo sarei aspettato, pure un difensore della Salernitana


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre qui, e critico l'immobilismo della società proprio perchè, bilancio alla mano, lo spazio per intervenire c'era.


Bene. Convieni quindi che non si tratta più di abbattere costi per liberare risorse.
Questi hanno chiuso completamente i rubinetti, gli obiettivi sportivi non sono minimamente nei loro pensieri.
È un fondo che si è ritrovato il Milan tra le mani perché un cinese non ha pagato un debito, ci sta che voglia solo speculare e per me andrebbero contestati ogni domenica fino a farli passare la voglia.
Chi veramente mi fa venire il voltastomaco è la nostra bandiera che fa da parafulmine a questi strozzini.


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...



S.V.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Senza voto. Non abbiamo fatto mercato in pratica.

C'è l'incognita e scommessa Lazetic, troppo poco per dare un voto.
Serviva un centrale, ma uno come si deve non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.

Comunque nel concreto è un mercato come un anno fa. Allora prendemmo due cessi e una scommessa. Eppure fioccavano i 9 per un mercato da scudetto... adesso vedo cappi e sassi al collo ovunque. È cambiata l'atmosfera.

Vedremo adesso il campo, come sempre giudice. Proprietà e dirigenza si sono presi una bella responsabilità decidendo di fare nulla. A fine stagione tireremo le somme.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bene. Convieni quindi che non si tratta più di abbattere costi per liberare risorse.
> Questi hanno chiuso completamente i rubinetti, gli obiettivi sportivi non sono minimamente nei loro pensieri.
> È un fondo che si è ritrovato il Milan tra le mani perché un cinese non ha pagato un debito, ci sta che voglia solo speculare e per me andrebbero contestati ogni domenica fino a farli passare la voglia.
> Chi veramente mi fa venire il voltastomaco è la nostra bandiera che fa da parafulmine a questi strozzini.


Quoto sul contestare la proprietà in modo pesante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Questo è il tipico Thread da ritirare fuori a Maggio.


----------



## danjr (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bene. Convieni quindi che non si tratta più di abbattere costi per liberare risorse.
> Questi hanno chiuso completamente i rubinetti, gli obiettivi sportivi non sono minimamente nei loro pensieri.
> È un fondo che si è ritrovato il Milan tra le mani perché un cinese non ha pagato un debito, ci sta che voglia solo speculare e per me andrebbero contestati ogni domenica fino a farli passare la voglia.
> Chi veramente mi fa venire il voltastomaco è la nostra bandiera che fa da parafulmine a questi strozzini.


Scusa ma a quelli del
Fondo cosa pensi gliene freghi se c’è contestazioni ogni domenica?


----------



## danjr (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è il tipico Thread da ritirare fuori a Maggio.


Anche se dovessimo vincere il campionato con 10 punti di distacco sarebbe comunque un mercato da zero. Concettualmente non puoi perdere due difensori titolare e non fare assolutamente nulla


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusa ma a quelli del
> Fondo cosa pensi gliene freghi se c’è contestazioni ogni domenica?



Esatto. Per loro il Milan è solo un investimento da far fruttare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è il tipico Thread da ritirare fuori a Maggio.



Tipo il thread del calciomercato estivo 2021,no ?

"Nel giorno del ritiro avremo la squadra completa al 90%,la maggior parte degli acquisti saranno stati già portati a termine"
"Il payrolleeeee ci consente di portare a termine 1-2 operazioni onerose"
"Hanno preferito rimandare ai primi di agosto,bisogna osservare meglio il mercato e cogliere le occasioni migliori"
"No,abbiate pazienza,in dirigenza abbiamo dei professionisti,aspetteranno gli ultimi giorni del calciomercato per fare gli affari della vita e tirare fuori il coniglio dal cilindro"

31 agosto : Messias.
Riesumiamo anche quel thread ?


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2022)

Se l’obiettivo era deprimere o fare imbestialire i tifosi il voto è dieci……seriamente invece con una squadra in lotta per un posto in CL e fino a poco fa in teoria per qualcosa in più direi che il voto è 2 (non ho ricordo di voti più bassi a scuola…..)


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche se dovessimo vincere il campionato con 10 punti di distacco sarebbe comunque un mercato da zero. Concettualmente non puoi perdere due difensori titolare e non fare assolutamente nulla


Provo a spiegarti il perché del non acquisto del difensore centrale, le motivazioni sono 2 : 

1 o lo compravi il primo gennaio o adesso non avrebbe più senso visto che tra 10 giorni torna Tomori.

2 per comprare qualcuno adesso dovevi prendere qualcuno più forte di quelli che hai. Prendevi un altro “Kalulu” ? Allora facciamo giocare lui che sappiamo già il rendimento.
Diverso è Giugno, quando perderai Romagnoli e li avrai lo spazio per “un titolare” da affiancare a Tomori.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza voto. Non abbiamo fatto mercato in pratica.
> 
> C'è l'incognita e scommessa Lazetic, troppo poco per dare un voto.
> Serviva un centrale, ma uno come si deve non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.
> ...


Potremmo anche vincere lo scudetto, ma concettualmente è un mercato da cani.
Abbiamo perso il leader difensivo per tutta la stagione, non da ieri ma da due mesi.
Da due mesi.
Pertanto, c'era tutto il tempo per acquistare un centrale titolare di prospettiva invece che giocarci parte della stagione con i poveri kalulu adattato più gabbia.
E' un mercato assurdo, anche qualora vincessimo lo scudetto.
Avevamo pure la carta Pobega per provare a prendere Bremer.
Addirittura Pobega è lì e non giocherà più, per non parlare della zavorra Casti o del fatto che Maldini non sia andato in prestito.

Non significa nulla "tireremo le somme", perchè anche se vincessimo lo scudetto è un azzardo stupido ed inutile, perchè almeno il difensore andava preso. Punto. Stop.

L'anno scorso giocammo per mesi senza arrivare a 18 giocatori, con buchi enormi, per cui chiaro che quegli arrivi furono salutati come una manna dal cielo.


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


5 perché non si è fatto nulla e solo due paracarri ceduti


----------



## danjr (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegarti il perché del non acquisto del difensore centrale, le motivazioni sono 2 :
> 
> 1 o lo compravi il primo gennaio o adesso non avrebbe più senso visto che tra 10 giorni torna Tomori.
> 
> ...


E, non volesse il dio, se Tomori ha una ricaduta? se Romagnoli ha un raffreddore? Dai Gabbia ha dimostrato di non essere all’altezza. Mirante siamo corsi a comprarlo
Però e non ha mai visto il campo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2022)

zero, perchè non c'è stato mercato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegarti il perché del non acquisto del difensore centrale, le motivazioni sono 2 :
> 
> 1 o lo compravi il primo gennaio o adesso non avrebbe più senso visto che tra 10 giorni torna Tomori.
> 
> ...


Rimango basito. Kjaer assente fino alla fine del campionato? Quello non conta? Tomori era un'aggravante ulteriore, altro che "non ha senso prendere un difensore perché Tomori torna tra dieci giorni".
In ogni caso il mio voto al mercato è zero, ma servivano anche i relativi negativi per quantificare meglio la portata di questo calciomercato.


----------



## andre85 (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Non classificabile per le troppe assenze ( come a scuola per chi saltava troppi giorni) si può aggiungere?


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ampiamente Insufficiente.
Non mi interessa dare il volto. 
Direi non zero (del resto non son stato ceduti titolari) ma uno a scelta tra 1/5….come preferite voi: 
- Non hai preso il difensore titolare sostituto di KJAER nel presente e sostituto di romagnoli nel prossimo futuro. 
- Non hai risposto ai colpi della Juventus, complicando terribilmente la zona champions e hai messo a rischia circa 50 milioni di incassi per NON anticiparne 20/25 ora invece che a giugno. 
- Non hai trovato una soluzione al fuori rosa castillejo che continuerà a starci sul groppone in termini di payroll annuo.

Do solo ampiamente insufficiente e non “terribilmente” insufficiente (voto 0) solo perche siamo riusciti a liberarci di conti con 6 mesi di anticipo, perche non abbiamo quantomeno ceduto nessun titolare, e perché sulla carta nello scambio pellegri lazetic dovremmo aver fatto un upgrade, anche se poi sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## PoloNegativo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho dato 3 perché mi aspettavo dei rinforzi, ma molto meglio restare così che prendere giocatori non veramente utili alla causa, o addirittura cedere giocatori importanti.

Il mercato peggiore di sempre, che merita veramente zero, è quello di Galliani quando diede via Thiago e Ibra per 40 miseri milioni.


----------



## kipstar (31 Gennaio 2022)

a me importa solo di arrivare in CL. non voglio pensare a che succederebbe se.....


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2022)

Cmq va bene così, per fortuna è finito sto strazio... voto 0 come detto, ma sempre forza Milan...


----------



## darden (31 Gennaio 2022)

Votato 3. Semplicemente perché se ci fosse stata una cessione importante avrei dato zero. Se invece ci fosse stato un acquisto di un trequartista bravo avrei dato 6. 

Il resto sono chiacchiere dei giornali, perché alla fine: dc non è essenziale in questo momento e vale la pena dare fiducia a kalulu , cc tanto torna kessie e non lo metteranno in panchina quindi tanto vale usarlo, attacco già sono in 3 davanti hanno solo fatto switch Pellegri out scommessa in. Quindi per me quello che manca, al netto di altra sfiga, è un trequartista al posto di Diaz che ci avrebbe dato una spinta in più..

detto questo spero come sempre ci abbiano visto bene e l'immobilismo ripaghi.. magari si sveglia Diaz


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Potremmo anche vincere lo scudetto, ma concettualmente è un mercato da cani.
> Abbiamo perso il leader difensivo per tutta la stagione, non da ieri ma da due mesi.
> Da due mesi.
> Pertanto, c'era tutto il tempo per acquistare un centrale titolare di prospettiva invece che giocarci parte della stagione con i poveri kalulu adattato più gabbia.
> ...


È un discorso un po' senza senso il tuo ma capisco lo stato d'animo generale. Anche io sono deluso perché un difensore me lo aspettavo.

Ma credo anche che Kalulu sia più forte di Bremer, per cui a noi ci voleva un difensore forte e titolare, minimo Botman, non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.

Hanno fatto un azzardo e si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Come sempre sarà il campo poi a giudicare.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusa ma a quelli del
> Fondo cosa pensi gliene freghi se c’è contestazioni ogni domenica?


E tu che ne sai, non penso che a Mr Gordon faccia piacere essere etichettato escremento in mondovisione su uno striscione di 15mtx5.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È un discorso un po' senza senso il tuo ma capisco lo stato d'animo generale. Anche io sono deluso perché un difensore me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Ma credo anche che Kalulu sia più forte di Bremer, per cui a noi ci voleva un difensore forte e titolare, minimo Botman, non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.
> 
> Hanno fatto un azzardo e si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Come sempre sarà il campo poi a giudicare.


Ma senza senso saranno i tuoi di discorsi, che non vanno mai da nessuna parte..

"Bremer non mi piace tanto"... "Botman nemmeno"... "Thiaw può essere utile in prospettiva" ... allora vai di Kalulu e Gabbia e perdi con lo Spezia.

"non siamo i più forti ma nessuno è più forte di noi"... stai scherzando vero? E' dal 20 novembre che prendiamo schiaffi.

"noi per giocare dobbiamo andare a mille, da lì gli infortuni, in linea con le altre squadre"... ma dove??

Sei partito da un ottimismo sfrenato e ora dici "sarà il campo a giudicare", incominci a vacillare anche tu.

Cazzate, il mercato andava fatto, hanno lasciato squadra ed allenatore nella melma.
Anche se vincessimo lo scudetto è un azzardo stupido, come lo fu in estate Messias.

Mettiti d'accordo tu col cervello, perchè da settembre ad oggi hai detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Saresti perfetto in società.

Fai sempre il filosofo, ma il campo sta già parlando: dall'infortunio di Kjaer 17 punti in 9 partite... difesa senza leader, squadra senza idee.. per non parlare della penosa partita contro il Liverpool o in CI contro il Genoa.

Forza Milan, andiamo a vincere il derby con quelli che siamo


----------



## danjr (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E tu che ne sai, non penso che a Mr Gordon faccia piacere essere etichettato escremento in mondovisione su uno striscione di 15mtx5.


Ma figurati se gliene frega qualcosa, han fatto ben di peggio


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegarti il perché del non acquisto del difensore centrale, le motivazioni sono 2 :
> 
> 1 o lo compravi il primo gennaio o adesso non avrebbe più senso visto che tra 10 giorni torna Tomori.
> 
> ...


Penso anche abbiano ritenuto sufficienti 4 centrali per giocare solo il campionato. 

Per me si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Vedremo come andrà. 

Perché comunque la possibilità di anticipare di sei mesi un investimento estivo che comunque dovrai fare in ogni caso per sostituire Romagnoli sarebbe stato anche logico.


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


0 in quanto non si può dare un voto vero a qualcosa che non è esistito.


----------



## danjr (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È un discorso un po' senza senso il tuo ma capisco lo stato d'animo generale. Anche io sono deluso perché un difensore me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Ma credo anche che Kalulu sia più forte di Bremer, per cui a noi ci voleva un difensore forte e titolare, minimo Botman, non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.
> 
> Hanno fatto un azzardo e si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Come sempre sarà il campo poi a giudicare.


Per assurdo facciamo finta tu abbia ragione e in difesa vada bene così, ok! È trequartista?? Se è come dici te perché non dirottare le minime risorse li? Perché prendere lazetic che non vedrai mai il campo per anni e che dai video mi sembra un scarpavo che a confronto luca toni era elegante come van basten?
Perché non richinare pobega dopo il fovore per pellegri?
Perché non puntare su Colombo al posto di investire le due lire che avevamo su sto lazetic?
Dai, non sanno quello che fanno,


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È un discorso un po' senza senso il tuo ma capisco lo stato d'animo generale. Anche io sono deluso perché un difensore me lo aspettavo.
> 
> *Ma credo anche che Kalulu sia più forte di Bremer*, per cui a noi ci voleva un difensore forte e titolare, minimo Botman, non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.
> 
> Hanno fatto un azzardo e si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Come sempre sarà il campo poi a giudicare.



Dai non puoi pensarlo davvero.
Bremer sta subito sotto i vari Tomori,Kjaer,Skriniar,De Vrij,De Light,Koulibaly.
Forte nel gioco aereo,roccioso,veloce e abile a fare sportellate,di certo non sarebbe stato il classico tappabuchi.

Con tutto che a me piace molto anche Kalulu eh,ma al momento la differenza tra i due è abissale.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Dare un voto sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa. 
Lazetic non è giudicabile e difficilmente sarà già pronto/all'altezza. 
L'uscita di Pellegri ha dimostrato che il suo, come sostenuto da tanti, fu un acquisto completamente senza senso. Ancora sono allibito dalla scelta di prenderlo in estate. 
Unica operazione buona quella di Conti in uscita. 
Ma Castillejo è rimasto (che sorpresa eh). 

In pratica un non-mercato. 
Dirò la verità, non mi aspettavo nulla all'inizio, ma quando vedi che l'Inter prende Gosens (e va beh, erano comunque imprendibile già prima) e soprattutto che la Juve prende Vlahovic e fa operazioni in uscita miracolose... Beh, qualcosa si doveva fare. 
Ora rischiamo tantissimo. Se non arriviamo in Champions bisognerà ricominciare tutto da capo, rendiamocene conto. Non hanno voluto rischiare nulla. Il ragionamento è: se arriviamo tra i primi 4 bene, altrimenti pazienza, taglieremo i costi. Brividi


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma senza senso saranno i tuoi di discorsi, che non vanno mai da nessuna parte..
> 
> "Bremer non mi piace tanto"... "Botman nemmeno"... "Thiaw può essere utile in prospettiva" ... allora vai di Kalulu e Gabbia e perdi con lo Spezia.
> 
> ...


Inutile che ti incazzi con me. Prima di tutto dico che c...o mi pare e piace e di sicuro non devo rendere conto e te. Sempre che le cose vengano dette con rispetto.
Senza senso mi riferisco a quando dici possiamo anche vincere lo scudetto ma sarebbe un mercato da zero.

Botman non è il mio difensore ideale, ma è giovane e ha grandi margini di crescita. Lui sarebbe stato un bel acquisto che avrei capito. 
Bremer per me non è più forte di Kalulu e Thiaw non avrebbe visto il campo.

Secondo io resto invece coerente con quanto dico dall'inizio. La nostra squadra è competitiva per vincere contro tutte. Non siamo i più forti ma nessuna è piu forte di noi.

Lo dico dal primo giorno e lo penso anche ora. Poi vedremo il campo che dirà.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inutile che ti incazzi con me. Prima di tutto dico che c...o mi pare e piace e di sicuro non devo rendere conto e te. Sempre che le cose vengano dette con rispetto.
> Senza senso mi riferisco a quando dici possiamo anche vincere lo scudetto ma sarebbe un mercato da zero.
> 
> Botman non è il mio difensore ideale, ma è giovane e ha grandi margini di crescita. Lui sarebbe stato un bel acquisto che avrei capito.
> ...


Perchè senza senso? Rimane da zero anche se vinciamo.

Anche io ad inizio stagione pensavo potessimo arrivare in fondo, ma se si rompe il leader difensivo qualcuno di forte lo devi prendere, lo hai scritto anche tu in un post precedente che andava anticipato l'investimento estivo.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai non puoi pensarlo davvero.
> Bremer sta subito sotto i vari Tomori,Kjaer,Skriniar,De Vrij,De Light,Koulibaly.
> Forte nel gioco aereo,roccioso,veloce e abile a fare sportellate,di certo non sarebbe stato il classico tappabuchi.
> 
> Con tutto che a me piace molto anche Kalulu eh,ma al momento la differenza tra i due è abissale.


Io la vedo così. Quest'anno da centrale a tre sta giocando bene. Prende il suo uomo e lo martella.
Ma l'anno scorso ne ha combinate e non poche.
Per me è un buon centrale di una difesa a tre che difende a uomo.

Kalulu è più forte e completo. 

Poi una cosa è giocare nel Torino con Juric altra nel Milan. Dovremmo sapere come funziona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso anche abbiano ritenuto sufficienti 4 centrali per giocare solo il campionato.
> 
> Per me si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Vedremo come andrà.
> 
> Perché comunque la possibilità di anticipare di sei mesi un investimento estivo che comunque dovrai fare in ogni caso per sostituire Romagnoli sarebbe stato anche logico.


A sul difensore centrale concordo. 
comunque l unica motivazione è che hanno veramente gia fatto con qualcuno che non poteva muoversi adesso.


----------



## Milanlove (31 Gennaio 2022)

dunque, facendo due calcoli...

giocatori decenti in entrata: 0
cessioni utili: 0
entrate di denaro: 0
uscite di denaro: 0
saldo entrate-uscite: 0

voto: 0


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bene. Convieni quindi che non si tratta più di abbattere costi per liberare risorse.
> Questi hanno chiuso completamente i rubinetti, gli obiettivi sportivi non sono minimamente nei loro pensieri.
> È un fondo che si è ritrovato il Milan tra le mani perché un cinese non ha pagato un debito, ci sta che voglia solo speculare e per me andrebbero contestati ogni domenica fino a farli passare la voglia.
> Chi veramente mi fa venire il voltastomaco è la nostra bandiera che fa da parafulmine a questi strozzini.


Certamente. Io tifo milan, non Elliott.
Finchè Elliott mi porta giustificazioni plausibili ai tagli di costi bilancio alla mano, li sostengo.
Quando queste giustificazioni vengono meno, li mando affancuore senza alcun problema. 
Sono uno pragmatico.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

Voto al mercato: 5. Comprare per comprare non serve a nulla, o compri bene o aspetti. La rosa basta per il solo campionato.
Voto alla dirigenza: s.v. Aspetto il mercato estivo. Perché ci sta anche che non investi ora tanto per comprare. Ma mi aspetto Botman, Renato, e altri quest'estate. C'è da dire una cosa: corrono un bel rischio ora per i primi 4 posti, però se riusciranno nell'obiettivo e a giugno comprano chi devono allora avranno avuto ragione loro


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Perchè senza senso? Rimane da zero anche se vinciamo.
> 
> Anche io ad inizio stagione pensavo potessimo arrivare in fondo, ma se si rompe il leader difensivo qualcuno di forte lo devi prendere, lo hai scritto anche tu in un post precedente che andava anticipato l'investimento estivo.


Si infatti. Ma io mica sono contento. Si poteva fare un investimento in anticipo rispetto all'estate e penso anche fosse l'idea quando hanno trattato Botman.
Ma sono consapevole che a noi serva un grande difensore, non uno qualunque tanto per dire di aver fatto mercato.
Qui negli ultimi giorni siamo arrivati al paradosso. Siamo morti di invidia pure per gli acquisti di Casale e Gatti.

In società hanno fatto delle valutazioni e ritenuto evidentemente che la difesa sia all'altezza. Un bel rischio e dirà il campo se hanno ragione o no.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegarti il perché del non acquisto del difensore centrale, le motivazioni sono 2 :
> 
> 1 o lo compravi il primo gennaio o adesso non avrebbe più senso visto che tra 10 giorni torna Tomori.
> 
> ...


Lollo, fatti pagare di più per difenderli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2022)

1 per il giovane che almeno giocherà senza infortunarsi subito..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Ma io mica sono contento. Si poteva fare un investimento in anticipo rispetto all'estate e penso anche fosse l'idea quando hanno trattato Botman.
> Ma sono consapevole che a noi serva un grande difensore, non uno qualunque tanto per dire di aver fatto mercato.
> Qui negli ultimi giorni siamo arrivati al paradosso. Siamo morti di invidia pure per gli acquisti di Casale e Gatti.
> 
> In società hanno fatto delle valutazioni e ritenuto evidentemente che la difesa sia all'altezza. Un bel rischio e dirà il campo se hanno ragione o no.


Serve anche un grande attaccante, bisogna segnare altrimenti solo con la difesa non vai lontano.


----------



## Castolo7c (31 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 0.
> Una banda di pagliacci tutti a partire dal fondo di strozzini e dal loro AD,a quell inetto di Scaroni fino ai 2 incompetenti dell'area sportiva. Grande delusione,non tanto per Massara un miracolato,il maiorino dei giorni nostri,quanto alla bandiera,colui che tanto criticava le passate gestioni ed ora fa parte di questo teatrino di Buffoni.
> Il giorno che lascerete sarà sempre troppo tardi.


Quanto mi dispiace darti ragione...ma è la pura verità,prepariamoci perché questi non tireranno fuori più un euro.lo ha fatto capire anche il capitano... sostenibilità,non è più il Milan di Berlusconi...ma che tristezza!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lollo, fatti pagare di più per difenderli.


In realtà è una mia considerazione personale. 
Smetterò di commentare su questo forum, ogni volta mi rispondete sempre nello stesso modo.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

È anche inutile che ci alteriamo ragazzi e men che peggio che ce la prendiamo tra noi.
Le nostre sono reazioni da tifosi che pensano al campo ma chi amministra oggi questo Milan ha messo altre priorità.

È altamente probabile che le cose siano andate così: Maldini sa bene cosa manca a questo Milan e sa bene dove è migliorabile.
A quel punto è andato da gazidis e gli ha chiesto che margine di manovra abbiamo.
La risposta la possiamo immaginare: massimo x di ingaggio, massimo x di stipendio, attenzione perché se si sbaglia l'investimento poi si paralizza tutto, ecc ecc ecc.
Insomma un campo minato.

Credo qualche tentativo quindi lo abbiamo fatto ma per qualche prestito con diritto.
Ma chi ti presta con diritto i giocatori buoni e per di più a gennaio?

Lo vado dicendo da un mese e infatti ero certo sarebbe arrivato nessuno.


Più che altro direi che sarebbe interessante sapere come Maldini e Massara da una parte e gazidis dall'altra lavorino sui rinnovi e se sono d'accordo su quanto sta incredibilmente accadendo.
Alla fine usiamo i giocatori fino alla fine perché non c'è altro da fare e perdiamo giocatori e possibile risorse ottenibili da eventuali cessioni.

Al Milan hanno deciso che l'errore non è permesso, che l'errore si paga e si porta dietro , che bisogna lavorare tanto sul campo, di capacità e di fantasia.

Credo vedremo sempre calcio di qualità, buoni intenti e buoni propositi ma ambizioni nulle o quasi.
Al Milan sarà sempre la testa a dettare le mosse e la testa come unico fine ha la sostenibilità.
Se si vince meglio ma non è l'obiettivo primario.
Il milan spende quel che produce e non si azzarda di un mm.
Arriveremo al pari in bilancio e arriveremo anche a produrre utili. 


Il campo?
Quel che viene viene.
Mettiamoci l'anima in pace.
Il Milan hanno deciso deve camminare con le proprie gambe. 

Il dramma vero è che, campo a parte, questa proprietà è arida a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà è una mia considerazione personale.
> Smetterò di commentare su questo forum, ogni volta mi rispondete sempre nello stesso modo.



Non si abbandona la nave.
E' come in Captain America : Civil War ,dove i due schieramenti opposti si combattono.

Salvo poi venire a conoscenza di essere stati presi entrambi per il sedere..


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A sul difensore centrale concordo.
> comunque l unica motivazione è che hanno veramente gia fatto con qualcuno che non poteva muoversi adesso.


Speranza più che motivazione. Perché come visto con Faivre, queste strategie lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà è una mia considerazione personale.
> Smetterò di commentare su questo forum, ogni volta mi rispondete sempre nello stesso modo.


guarda Lollo, sono fra quelli che ti vogliono bene e ti stimano. Ti seguo anche sul canale. Ci credo anche che non ti paghino per difenderli, ma fatto sta che da quando lavori per la società fai i salti tripli carpiati per difendere l'indifendibile. Probabilmente stare nell'ambiente di spinge a difenderli di più. Se il difensore era necessario e andava comprato il giorno 1 , bisognava attrezzarsi per tempo e comprarlo (come hanno fatto con Maignan che il giorno dopo la fine del campionato era già a fare le visite mediche). Giustificare che se non l'hanno potuto comprare il giorno uno allora meglio lasciar stare è veramente arrampicarsi sui vetri.


----------



## Castolo7c (31 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche se dovessimo vincere il campionato con 10 punti di distacco sarebbe comunque un mercato da zero. Concettualmente non puoi perdere due difensori titolare e non fare assolutamente nulla


Ma non esiste proprio,questi stanno fuori di testa.attenzione qui tira una brutta aria...rubinetti sigillati


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho dato zero. Non puoi avere uno dei tuoi migliori difensori, nonchè leader in campo, out per l'intera stagione, più il compagno di reparto titolare, in condizioni fisiche precarie e non fare nulla. Senza kjaer, Romagnoli diventa titolare, ma la qualità della panchina reduce, crolla. kalulu è un terzino prestato al centro, e Gabbia un calciatore di lega inferiore. Riserve che si presentan quasi come tappabuchi.
Il campo decreterà il verdetto, ma hanno deciso di non far nulla, rischiando concretamente la qualificazione in champions. Se il Milan raggiungerà la qualificazione, non sarà per bravura dei dirigenti, ma solo per pura fortuna. Hanno voluto giocare d'azzardo, probabilmente consci del fatto, che per gli scopi della proprietà, la CL non è priotiraria, ma va bene anche una semplice EL.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È anche inutile che ci alteriamo ragazzi e men che peggio che ce la prendiamo tra noi.
> Le nostre sono reazioni da tifosi che pensano al campo ma chi amministra oggi questo Milan ha messo altre priorità.
> 
> È altamente probabile che le cose siano andate così: Maldini sa bene cosa manca a questo Milan e sa bene dove è migliorabile.
> ...


anche io ero certo che non sarebbe arrivato nessuno. Fin quando Kjaer non ha avuto un infortunio e ho visto la squadra giocare con gabbia e kalulu. Io non sono fra quelli che vorrebbero chissà cosa, ma qua c'è un buco macroscopico e non è stato tappato. Ora siamo a rischio non qualificazione CL. 
La Juve viceversa ha perso Chiesa .... e sono sicuro che se questa cosa non fosse successa non avrebbe preso Vlahovic a gennaio. Loro hanno reagito, perdendo anche due pedine non da poco, ma hanno risolto il problema, cosa che noi non abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> guarda Lollo, sono fra quelli che ti vogliono bene e ti stimano. Ti seguo anche sul canale. Ci credo anche che non ti paghino per difenderli, ma fatto sta che da quando lavori per la società fai i salti tripli carpiati per difendere l'indifendibile. Probabilmente stare nell'ambiente di spinge a difenderli di più. Se il difensore era necessario e andava comprato il giorno 1 , bisognava attrezzarsi per tempo e comprarlo (come hanno fatto con Maignan che il giorno dopo la fine del campionato era già a fare le visite mediche). Giustificare che se non l'hanno potuto comprare il giorno uno allora meglio lasciar stare è veramente arrampicarsi sui vetri.


Ciao Egidio, voglio essere sincero. Nessuno ci dice mai niente e siamo liberissimi tutti di esprimere liberamente le nostre opinioni.
La differenza probabilmente sta nel fatto che sapendo come lavorano le persone ti rendi conto che tutti fanno il massimo per il Milan fin dove è possibile. 
Non è un difendere, è un rendersi conto che la situazione è così e non si poteva fare altrimenti quindi si presuppongono dei ragionamenti. 

Se Maldini avesse avuto 150 milioni da spendere non lo avrebbe fatto ? Sicuramente avrebbe preso 2 giocatori top. Il fatto che son stati spesi 5 milioni in una campagna acquisti denota che di soldi da spendere non ce ne stanno. Quindi è colpa di Paolo ? No, lui fa il suo lavoro e lo fa benissimo.
Questa cosa che qualcuno ci dice cosa dire i come comportarci ti assicuro che non esiste.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> anche io ero certo che non sarebbe arrivato nessuno. Fin quando Kjaer non ha avuto un infortunio e ho visto la squadra giocare con gabbia e kalulu. Io non sono fra quelli che vorrebbero chissà cosa, ma qua c'è un buco macroscopico e non è stato tappato. Ora siamo a rischio non qualificazione CL.
> La Juve viceversa ha perso Chiesa .... e sono sicuro che se questa cosa non fosse successa non avrebbe preso Vlahovic a gennaio. Loro hanno reagito, perdendo anche due pedine non da poco, ma hanno risolto il problema, cosa che noi non abbiamo fatto.


Non gliene frega nulla perché tanto per quanto costa la nostra squadra possono assorbire anche una eventuale eliminazione dalla Champions. 
Magari vendono pure qualcuno e non fanno mercato nemmeno a giugno.
Apriamo gli occhi.


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Provo a spiegarti il perché del non acquisto del difensore centrale, le motivazioni sono 2 :
> 
> 1 o lo compravi il primo gennaio o adesso non avrebbe più senso visto che tra 10 giorni torna Tomori.
> 
> ...


Questa non me l'aspettavo...
Meno male che qualcuno ci spiega perché Elliott non ha speso.
Mica e perché e pezzente.... No no. E perché 
1) comprare ora non aveva senso... Si diceva comprare ad inizio mercato... E infatti siamo stati noi tifosi ad impedire alla proprietà di comprare qualcuno al primo gennaio.
2) ora puoi comprare solo i Kalulu e infatti e perché i tifosi hanno impedito ad Elliott di spendere di più per prendere un giocatore importante.

Capito le ragioni? Loro volevano ma purtroppo non si è fatto nulla.
Grazie per averci "spiegato".

Mi spieghi pure il Calhanoglu non rimpiazzato? Ah sì hai ragione. Comprare dopo l'europeo era veramente troppo tardi...
E per l'esterno destro? E arrivato messias l'ultimo giorno e in sovrappeso... 

Grazie Elliott.


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Egidio, voglio essere sincero. Nessuno ci dice mai niente e siamo liberissimi tutti di esprimere liberamente le nostre opinioni.
> La differenza probabilmente sta nel fatto che sapendo come lavorano le persone ti rendi conto che tutti fanno il massimo per il Milan fin dove è possibile.
> Non è un difendere, è un rendersi conto che la situazione è così e non si poteva fare altrimenti quindi si presuppongono dei ragionamenti.
> 
> ...


lascia perdere, dai. Per prendere un difensore centrale (non prenderlo ci può costare 50M di CL) occorrevano 150 milioni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa non me l'aspettavo...
> Meno male che qualcuno ci spiega perché Elliott non ha speso.
> Mica e perché e pezzente.... No no. E perché
> 1) comprare ora non aveva senso... Si diceva comprare ad inizio mercato... E infatti siamo stati noi tifosi ad impedire alla proprietà di comprare qualcuno al primo gennaio.
> ...


Va beh raga allora parlate tra di voi con tutti la stessa idea. Potrò pensarla in modo diverso ? No ?


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Egidio, voglio essere sincero. Nessuno ci dice mai niente e siamo liberissimi tutti di esprimere liberamente le nostre opinioni.
> La differenza probabilmente sta nel fatto che sapendo come lavorano le persone ti rendi conto che tutti fanno il massimo per il Milan fin dove è possibile.
> Non è un difendere, è un rendersi conto che la situazione è così e non si poteva fare altrimenti quindi si presuppongono dei ragionamenti.
> 
> ...


Infatti non esiste.
Prova a scrivere che questa proprietà e una proprietà di pezzenti. Poi vedrai che non entri nemmeno a San Siro PAGANDO.

E ovvio che Paolo non poteva spendere soldi. Ma perché non vai in fondo al ragionamento?
Perché non poteva spendere? Forse perché la POPRIETA IMPEDISCE QUALSIASI MOVIMENTO DI DENARO IN USCITA?
Dai pure quello per la primavera abbiamo preso in prestito con diritto...
Però questo non lo puoi dire. Piu comodo scrivere che abbiamo sicuramente bloccato un super fenomeno che non può arrivare ora perché la sua squadra e cattiva e non lo vuole lasciare andare ora mentre a gennaio c'è lo regalano... O dire che ci siamo stati fino a l'ultimo e alla fine hanno fatto richieste eccessive ed e saltato tutto a qualche secondo della fine...e così non c'era ail tempo necessario per iniziare una nuova trattativa per un altro giocatore. O peggio ancora, dire che e colpa di Castillejo.

Sono pezzenti. Puoi dire quello che vuoi, le tue parole non cambieranno la realtà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> lascia perdere, dai. Per prendere un difensore centrale (non prenderlo ci può costare 50M di CL) occorrevano 150 milioni?


Con me sfondi una porta aperta. Per me andava preso il primo gennaio


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo non esiste un voto che esprima il concetto di ribrezzo.


----------



## numero 3 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Voto da tifoso 0
Voto da contabile ( che non sono e sarò mai) 4

La media fa 2 il mio voto


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh raga allora parlate tra di voi con tutti la stessa idea. Potrò pensarla in modo diverso ? No ?


Certo. Tu continua a "pensare".
Però di argomenti neache l'ombra.

Ma ti capisco. Io mica mi giocherei il posto di lavoro solo per dire quello che penso veramente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza voto. Non abbiamo fatto mercato in pratica.
> 
> C'è l'incognita e scommessa Lazetic, troppo poco per dare un voto.
> Serviva un centrale, ma uno come si deve non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.
> ...


è arrivato tomori 1 anno fa. scommessa sfiziosa e vinta.
tutt'altra musica di quest'anno.

io in mancanza del SV ho messo 0.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo. Tu continua a "pensare".
> Però di argomenti neache l'ombra.
> 
> Ma ti capisco. Io mica mi giocherei il posto di lavoro solo per dire quello che penso veramente.


Va beh dai, ho capito. 
dopo 20 anni lascio il forum.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è il tipico Thread da ritirare fuori a Maggio.


anche quello del mercato estivo sarebbe da tirare fuori. credimi.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> lascia perdere, dai. Per prendere un difensore centrale (non prenderlo ci può costare 50M di CL) occorrevano 150 milioni?


Perché tu da tifoso giustamente ragioni in ottica campo e risultati , gazidis ragiona solo coi soldi che incassa in questo esercizio. 
L'azzardo non è contemplato.

È una gestione che stona col campo.


----------



## davoreb (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ho messo 2. Mercato davvero insufficiente, sinceramente pensavo ad almeno un mercato di gennaio simile all'anno scorso.

Un centrale sicuramente serviva anche per provarlo come titolare affianco a Tomori invece il nulla.

Così rischiamo di non entrare in Champions se non ci svegliamo , purtroppo immagino un kessie che giocherà senza voglia e Romagnoli è quello che è.

Se per caso si fa male Tonali sarà davvero un grosso problema.


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2022)

0. 

Come gli acquisti e le ambizioni del progetto sfigati e perdenti.


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Allora, per l'ennesima volta (e non lo ripetiamo più, sarà BAN DIRETTO): se avete problemi di qualsiasi tipo, antipatie o quant'altro, risolvete in privato o ignoratevi. Qui non siamo all'asilo.*
*
E ci tengo a precisare che qui ognuno è libero di dire la sua, senza paura di essere giudicato o processato. Nessuno ha la verità in tasca.
*
*Il topic riapre tra mezz'ora. Al minimo flame, scatta il ban.*


----------



## LupoTalos (31 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Allora, per l'ennesima volta (e non lo ripetiamo più, sarà BAN DIRETTO): se avete problemi di qualsiasi tipo, antipatie o quant'altro, risolvete in privato o ignoratevi. Qui non siamo all'asilo.*
> 
> *E ci tengo a precisare che qui ognuno è libero di dire la sua, senza paura di essere giudicato o processato. Nessuno ha la verità in tasca.*
> 
> *Il topic riapre tra mezz'ora. Al minimo flame, scatta il ban.*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

E dire che un anno fa su questi lidi prendevo in giro Lotito che regalava alla sua Lazio come colpo champions akpro...

Per fortuna il mercato si è chiuso.
Aspetto la prossima intervista di Gazidis il milanese.
Oggi il Milan sui social celebra il capodanno cinese.
Le cose importanti non ce le perdiamo.


----------



## sampapot (1 Febbraio 2022)

ho scoperto di essere stato troppo buono


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è arrivato tomori 1 anno fa. scommessa sfiziosa e vinta.
> tutt'altra musica di quest'anno.
> 
> io in mancanza del SV ho messo 0.


Due cessi e una scommessa appunto. 
Quest'anno una scommessa e basta. Lazetic non lo conosce nessuno quindi non si può dire nulla, boh.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È un discorso un po' senza senso il tuo ma capisco lo stato d'animo generale. Anche io sono deluso perché un difensore me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Ma credo anche che Kalulu sia più forte di Bremer, per cui a noi ci voleva un difensore forte e titolare, minimo Botman, non l'ennesimo tappabuchi.
> 
> Hanno fatto un azzardo e si sono presi una bella responsabilità. Come sempre sarà il campo poi a giudicare.


Amo Kalulu alla follia, e sono certo diventerà un titolare della Francia (più terzino che centrale).

Ma oggi Bremer vale 4 kalulu. 
Bremer è un top 3 in Italia nella difesa uomo contro uomo a tutto campo, paragonabile solo a tomori e koulibaly.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Egidio, voglio essere sincero. Nessuno ci dice mai niente e siamo liberissimi tutti di esprimere liberamente le nostre opinioni.
> La differenza probabilmente sta nel fatto che sapendo come lavorano le persone ti rendi conto che tutti fanno il massimo per il Milan fin dove è possibile.
> Non è un difendere, è un rendersi conto che la situazione è così e non si poteva fare altrimenti quindi si presuppongono dei ragionamenti.
> 
> ...


Il ragionamento comunque Maldini lo ha spiegato molto in dettaglio nel prepartita con la Juve.
Si pensava, o si sperava, stesse bluffando ma oggi invece possiamo dire fosse sincero e diretto. 
Certo sarebbe bello se chi ha la possibilità di farlo, non so se voi potete, chiedesse a lui o Massara della fondatezza o meno delle trattative per Botman e Sanches. Penso questo darebbe un'idea più precisa di quello che hanno in mente.
Perché se hanno provato seriamente a prenderli ma il Lille ha risposto no ne riparliamo a giugno, allora e un conto.
Se invece erano tutte fregnacce e non abbiamo trattato nessuno dei due davvero allora è un altro.
La tesi del "o li prendiamo forti o non li prendiamo " va bene se è vera e la dimostrano coi fatti.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Amo Kalulu alla follia, e sono certo diventerà un titolare della Francia (più terzino che centrale).
> 
> Ma oggi Bremer vale 4 kalulu.
> Bremer è un top 3 in Italia nella difesa uomo contro uomo a tutto campo, paragonabile solo a tomori e koulibaly.


Per me no. Ma va bene chi la pensa come te.
Per me Kalulu sta facendo progressi enormi, con la Juve ha cancellato dal campo prima Morata e poi Kean. Nell'uno contro uno e insuperabile, tecnicamente gioca la palla con sicurezza e ha personalità super.
Certo è giovane e di fatto sta cambiando ruolo ma per me se gli danno continuità e fiducia è più forte e parecchio di Bremer.

Un anno fa eravamo alle prese con le valutazioni su Tonali ragazzi, e non parlo di Niangao, ormai dovremmo sapere come funziona... secondo me Kalulu sta facendo il medesimo percorso e fanno bene a puntarci.

Ma in fondo la pensiamo allo stesso modo se dici che lo vedi futuro titolare della Francia 

Io resto dell'idea che a noi per il livello che abbiamo raggiunto adesso servano grandi giocatori, nazionali, con esperienza internazionale anche se ancora giovani (perchè non dimentichiamo che Elliott altri acquisti di giocatori attempati e costosi come Higuain non ne vuole sentire parlare). Gente come Botman o Sanches.

PS: da quello che sappiamo il Torino Bremer non aveva nessuna intenzione di cederlo a gennaio, comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questa non me l'aspettavo...
> Meno male che qualcuno ci spiega perché Elliott non ha speso.
> Mica e perché e pezzente.... No no. E perché
> 1) comprare ora non aveva senso... Si diceva comprare ad inizio mercato... E infatti siamo stati noi tifosi ad impedire alla proprietà di comprare qualcuno al primo gennaio.
> ...


La questione è molto semplice . Se non cedono non comprano. È lapalissiano. Il problema è che non cedono mai (operazione Juve docet) e quindi resti al palo.


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento comunque Maldini lo ha spiegato molto in dettaglio nel prepartita con la Juve.
> Si pensava, o si sperava, stesse bluffando ma oggi invece possiamo dire fosse sincero e diretto.
> Certo sarebbe bello se chi ha la possibilità di farlo, non so se voi potete, chiedesse a lui o Massara della fondatezza o meno delle trattative per Botman e Sanches. Penso questo darebbe un'idea più precisa di quello che hanno in mente.
> Perché se hanno provato seriamente a prenderli ma il Lille ha risposto no ne riparliamo a giugno, allora e un conto.
> ...


Guarda che per me Maldini e stato molto molto molto chiaro : Non c'è grande disponibilità economica.
Più chiaro di così poteva solo dire che non abbiamo mezzo euro.
E quindi?
Quindi Maldini per me ci ha provato veramente per più giocatori ma senza sforare il budget di zero, con proposte alle squadre di prestito con diritto.
E lì ovviamente o li prendi buoni o non li prendi proprio. Perché a livello numerico siamo completi. Invece a livello di qualità non ci siamo ma come avete giustamente scritto più di una volta, prenderne uno che sai già scarso ha poco senso per sopperire alla mancanza di qualità.

Botman e Sanches hanno un costo che Elliott non avrebbe mai speso in questa sessione senza la certezza di giocare la prossima CL.
Poco ma sicuro.
E ti dico anche che probabilmente hanno costo eccessivi per questa proprieta anche quando quando in estate ci saremo qualificati alla prossima CL.


----------



## overlord (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...



Mercato inesistente quindi 0.
E se sbagliamo 2/3 partite rischiamo pure la CL e il prossimo mercato sarà da -1.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Due cessi e una scommessa appunto.
> Quest'anno una scommessa e basta. Lazetic non lo conosce nessuno quindi non si può dire nulla, boh.


non puoi paragonare tomori a lazetic come operazioni, è assurdo.
uno era pronto per giocare, l'altro non so neanche se andrà in primavera o in 1a squadra.


----------



## fabo993 (1 Febbraio 2022)

posto quello che mi ha scritto mio fratello
"Comunque io non sono una cima ma mi chiedo che ***** stanno facendo con Kessie?!?! Cioè lui ne vuole troppi 8 milioni e loro ne offrono 5 ad aumentare 
Vorrebbero prendere renato sanches che ora al lille ne prende 5.6 e non viene al milan che ha ancora due anni di contratto a prenderne meno anzi se deve venire prima che scada il contratto ne vorrà almeno 6.5/7.0 e devi comunque pagare almeno almeno 25/30 milioni per il cartellino che è il suo valore di mercato….ma dico io darne 6.5/7 a sanches o darne 7/7.5 a kessie e non perderlo a 0 risparmi 25/30 di cartellino e vollendo tra 1 anno lo vendi che vale ancora sui 50 milioni e renato va in scadenza e se proprio con 50 milioni prendi qualcosa di comunque valido"
e devo dire che ha ragione...

Calciomercato invernale AC milan SV


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non puoi paragonare tomori a lazetic come operazioni, è assurdo.
> uno era pronto per giocare, l'altro non so neanche se andrà in primavera o in 1a squadra.


Non li paragono. Sono due situazioni diverse come dici tu.
Dico che sono entrambe scommesse.

Tomori è arrivato come tribuna del Chelsea e infatti ricordiamo bene con quale scetticismo e freddezza fu accolto qui dentro.

Lazetic non lo conosce nessuno, potrebbe essere l'ennesima promessa come un fenomeno. Boh. Non resta che vederlo.

Di base trovo altrettanto assurdo che il mercato di un anno fa con due cessi e una promessa fosse da scudetto, mentre quest'anno tutti a suicidarsi. Per me alla fine il livello è il medesimo. L'anno scorso lo definii nettamente insufficiente e gallianesco, quasi una presa per il c, quest'anno non giudicabile.

L'anno scorso in parte mi sbagliai visto che Tomori è un signor difensore e la nostra dirigenza ci aveva visto lungo eccome. Magari mi sbaglio anche quest'anno perchè questo Lazetic è un fenomeno. Io ripeto che sarà il campo a giudicare.


----------



## sunburn (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È anche inutile che ci alteriamo ragazzi e men che peggio che ce la prendiamo tra noi.
> Le nostre sono reazioni da tifosi che pensano al campo ma chi amministra oggi questo Milan ha messo altre priorità.
> 
> È altamente probabile che le cose siano andate così: Maldini sa bene cosa manca a questo Milan e sa bene dove è migliorabile.
> ...


Concordo al 100%.
Per quanto riguarda i rinnovi, secondo me la questione è diretta conseguenza del ragionamento che hai fatto. Rinnovare, mettiamo, Donnarumma a 8-10 netti per cinque anni costa di più che prendere Maignan? Non si rinnova e si prende Maignan.
Dal punto di vista sportivo è un terno al lotto perché non può sempre andare bene come con Mike ma, come hai scritto tu, il lato sportivo…


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda che per me Maldini e stato molto molto molto chiaro : Non c'è grande disponibilità economica.
> Più chiaro di così poteva solo dire che non abbiamo mezzo euro.
> E quindi?
> Quindi Maldini per me ci ha provato veramente per più giocatori ma senza sforare il budget di zero, con proposte alle squadre di prestito con diritto.
> ...


E' un possibile scenario. Per me le cose sono andate diversamente ma col tempo capiremo meglio.

Penso che il mercato di giugno ci chiarirà parecchio le idee, in generale.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabo993 ha scritto:


> posto quello che mi ha scritto mio fratello
> "Comunque io non sono una cima ma mi chiedo che ***** stanno facendo con Kessie?!?! Cioè lui ne vuole troppi 8 milioni e loro ne offrono 5 ad aumentare
> Vorrebbero prendere renato sanches che ora al lille ne prende 5.6 e non viene al milan che ha ancora due anni di contratto a prenderne meno anzi se deve venire prima che scada il contratto ne vorrà almeno 6.5/7.0 e devi comunque pagare almeno almeno 25/30 milioni per il cartellino che è il suo valore di mercato….ma dico io darne 6.5/7 a sanches o darne 7/7.5 a kessie e non perderlo a 0 risparmi 25/30 di cartellino e vollendo tra 1 anno lo vendi che vale ancora sui 50 milioni e renato va in scadenza e se proprio con 50 milioni prendi qualcosa di comunque valido"
> e devo dire che ha ragione...
> ...


Attento Sanches guadagna 5,6 milioni LORDI, Kessie ne chiede almeno 8 NETTI, cioè circa 16 LORDI.

In pratica Kessie chiede piu del triplo di quanto guadagna oggi Sanches al Lille.


----------



## galianivatene (1 Febbraio 2022)

per usare una metafora: lo stesso voto che darei ad un primavera che subentra al centravanti titolare al 92’, per concedergli la passerella davanti al pubblico di casa, dopo che questi ha messo a segno una tripletta nella partita di ritorno dei sedicesimi di finale di una coppa di secondaria importanza, dopo che la gara di andata era finita 0-4.

Ho reso l’idea?


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non li paragono. Sono due situazioni diverse come dici tu.
> Dico che sono entrambe scommesse.
> 
> Tomori è arrivato come tribuna del Chelsea e infatti ricordiamo bene con quale scetticismo e freddezza fu accolto qui dentro.
> ...


be certo la differenza sta solo in manza che era considerato dai più un colpaccio, era lui a fare hype non certo tomori.
non per tutti comunque.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Febbraio 2022)

Un 4 di incoraggiamento... non si può certo essere soddisfatti di un non mercato, speriamo nel miracolo Lazetic ma almeno abbiamo ceduto Conti.

Per il difensore evidentemente non è stato dato il via libera alla spesa a gennaio come ha fatto ben capire Maldini, in tal caso molto meglio continuare così e dar minuti a Kalulu che cresce di partita in partita piuttosto che tirarsi in casa qualche ripiego mediocre. Numericamente ci siamo, qualitativamente la squadra va migliorata ed è evidente, sono anche convinto però che senza i furti di Spezia e Napoli avremmo una fiducia diversa nei nostri giocatori.. serve a tutti i costi una vittoria nel derby per riprendere il giusto entusiasmo.


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Mercato? Quale mercato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi il Milan sui social celebra il capodanno cinese.
> Le cose importanti non ce le perdiamo.


----------



## Gamma (1 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello chiedere questa domanda ai Suma e ai Pellegatti, per ascoltare la loro capacità di giustificare un voto 4 o perfino un 5



Semplicemente, ho messo 4 perché l'insufficienza dura e pura è quella, in maniera classica, quindi niente Suma o Pellegatti, mi sarei aspettato quantomeno un difensore e un mediano, magari anche per sostituire i sicuri partenti a giugno, quindi sono assolutamente deluso.
Il range dei voti al di sotto lo avrei utilizzato per scenari nei quali avremmo fatto danni con le uscite, tipo vendendo Leao o Theo, "sosituendoli" con Rebic o Ballo Toure... scenari un po' assurdi, ma bisogna sempre essere pronti al peggio, anche con le valutazioni.


----------



## Albijol (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Terminato il calciomercato invernale 2022. Ecco il riepilogo dei movimenti da parte del Milan
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Ho visto la mamma di Heffernan...posso modificare il voto da zero a 8?


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La questione è molto semplice . Se non cedono non comprano. È lapalissiano. Il problema è che non cedono mai (operazione Juve docet) e quindi resti al palo.


Certamente. Ma il "se non cedono non comprano" di Maldini e figlio di "non spenderemo nulla" di Elliott.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ho votato zero, non c'è stato nessun mercato.


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non li paragono. Sono due situazioni diverse come dici tu.
> Dico che sono entrambe scommesse.
> 
> Tomori è arrivato come tribuna del Chelsea e infatti ricordiamo bene con quale scetticismo e freddezza fu accolto qui dentro.
> ...


Il mercato dello scorso anno era buono per me perché abbiamo individuato giocatori con caratteristiche che ci mancavano.
Avevamo bisogno di un centrale veloce e buono nel uno contro uno e abbiamo preso Tomori. Certo non mi aspettavo questo fenomeno ma almeno le caratteristiche erano giuste.
Avevamo bisogno di un centrocampista centrale fisico in modo da permettere a Kessiè di riposare qualche partita e abbiamo preso Meite. Ancora una volta, le caratteristiche erano quelle giuste. Poi che Meite non sia da Milan e un altro problema. Ma avevamo individuato un nostro problema e abbiamo cercato di risolverlo (senza riuscirci in questo caso).
Avevamo bisogno di un vice Ibra ed e arrivato uno con le caratteristiche giuste. Fisicamente finitissimo... Ma ancora una volta avevamo individuato un problema e abbiamo provato a risolverlo.
Che poi avevamo 2 euro da spendere eh.

Questa volta abbiamo individuato i problemi ma NON ABBIAMO NEMMENO PROVATO A RISOLVERLI.
Perché non e che puoi chiedere tutti in prestito con diritto. Non si può dire che ci abbiamo provato quando al Lille campione in carica e che si gioca gli ottavi di CL siamo andati a chiedere 2 dei 3 migliori giocatori ma GRATIS... Questo non e provarci... E solo fare perdere tempo ai dirigenti.


----------



## LupoTalos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho visto la mamma di Heffernan...posso modificare il voto da zero a 8?



guardati la sorella....


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il mercato dello scorso anno era buono per me perché abbiamo individuato giocatori con caratteristiche che ci mancavano.
> Avevamo bisogno di un centrale veloce e buono nel uno contro uno e abbiamo preso Tomori. Certo non mi aspettavo questo fenomeno ma almeno le caratteristiche erano giuste.
> Avevamo bisogno di un centrocampista centrale fisico in modo da permettere a Kessiè di riposare qualche partita e abbiamo preso Meite. Ancora una volta, le caratteristiche erano quelle giuste. Poi che Meite non sia da Milan e un altro problema. Ma avevamo individuato un nostro problema e abbiamo cercato di risolverlo (senza riuscirci in questo caso).
> Avevamo bisogno di un vice Ibra ed e arrivato uno con le caratteristiche giuste. Fisicamente finitissimo... Ma ancora una volta avevamo individuato un problema e abbiamo provato a risolverlo.
> ...


Bene mi sembra un bel ragionamento.

Pero noterai che ci sono differenze enormi.

Perchè l'anno scorso avevamo una rosa numericamente scarsa. A centrocampo eravamo in tre per due posti e in attacco addirittura la riserva era Colombo. Dunque siamo andati a prendere due cessi come tappabuchi, piu la scommessa (stravinta) di Tomori.

Qui invece parliamo di prendere due giocatori super (anche se a me Botman come tipo di difensore non piace, ma sono miei gusti, il giocatore non si discute), nazionali, campioni di Francia (Sanches pure campione d'Europa col Portogallo) e titolarissimi del Lille. Che tra qualche settimana giocheranno un ottavo di Champions. Oltre che costosi e cercati da tante squadre.

Insomma il livello si è alzato parecchio parecchio. Sia per quelle che sono le nostre necessità, perchè il gruppo è migliorato in tantissimi giocatori, sia per le intenzioni. In questo mercato due cessi tappabuchi non avrebbero avuto alcun senso. O forti o nulla.

Da una parte è deprimente non vedere arrivare nessuno, e lo capisco bene anche io che sono deluso come tutti, ma da un'altra è chiaro che ne abbiamo fatti di progressi in un anno e le esigenze sono ben diverse adesso.
Per rinforzare questa rosa dovremo spendere e andrà fatto con estrema cautela perchè il margine di errore è zero assoluto.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Febbraio 2022)

6 se credono che lanciare/valutare Kalulu sia più importante che prendere medio man per sostituire Kajer o in grado di dare lo stesso apporto di quello che avrebbero potuto prendere altrimenti 4 per non aver trovato qualcuno in prestito per sei mesi che potesse dare di più. 

Per il resto mi sembra ingiusto dare zero perché non hanno preso Vlahovic, Sanches, Botman, Salah, ecc... È come lamentarsi col padre operaio che non ti regala la Maserati per il diploma, non è possibile


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene mi sembra un bel ragionamento.
> 
> Pero noterai che ci sono differenze enormi.
> 
> ...


2 cose :
1) non c'è bisigno di fenomeni per migliorarci in almeno 3 ruoli : difensore centrale perché ricordo che fino a fine stagione, Romagnoli È un titolare... Esterno destro perché tra Messias, Saele e castillejo siamo messi malissimo... E infine il trequartista che sia almeno riserva di Diaz ma ancora meglio se e per mettere Diaz in panchina.

Insomma non siamo mica arrivati al Milan di Ancelotti che non poteva migliorare la squadra titolare perché avevamo quasi i migliori in assoluto.

2) una proprietà non può mettere la dirigenza in una situazione dove il margine d'errore tollerato e di 0,0%

Che poi io tuo discorso del "il livello si è alzato" e pure giusto. Ma e proprio per dire che passare dal Milan che non si qualifica nemmeno a l'Europa League ad un Milan che si qualifica in CL a l'ultima giornata e finisce ultimo nel girone (seppure tostissimo) di CL e il passo più semplice da fare.
Senza soldi puoi fare lo primo step riuscendo qualche colpo.
Ora senza soldi e impossibile sbagliare... E come dovrebbe fare Maldini per non sbagliare nulla?

Impossibile.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A sul difensore centrale concordo.
> comunque l unica motivazione è che hanno veramente gia fatto con qualcuno che non poteva muoversi adesso.


C'è anche la motivazione dell'errore e della superficialità con cui spesso si fa il calciomercato. 

Si può anche contemplare il caso che si commettano errori, visto che abbiamo già dato prova e riprova in merito.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> 2 cose :
> 1) non c'è bisigno di fenomeni per migliorarci in almeno 3 ruoli : difensore centrale perché ricordo che fino a fine stagione, Romagnoli È un titolare... Esterno destro perché tra Messias, Saele e castillejo siamo messi malissimo... E infine il trequartista che sia almeno riserva di Diaz ma ancora meglio se e per mettere Diaz in panchina.
> 
> Insomma non siamo mica arrivati al Milan di Ancelotti che non poteva migliorare la squadra titolare perché avevamo quasi i migliori in assoluto.
> ...


Sul primo punto non sono d'accordo. Ci serve un difensore centrale almeno del livello di Theo e Tomori e un centrocampista del livello di Tonali. Quindi giocatori fortissimi. Altrimenti non si migliora mai.

L'obiettivo del prossimo step DEVE ESSERE vincere lo scudetto e andare ai turni successivi della Champions. Questo significa migliorare. E io francamente non credo proprio che ci potremmo riuscire con un Bremer o un Bailly o peggio un Thiaw.

Per il resto invece sono d'accordo con te, assolutamente. Io dico spesso che finora hanno fatto un mezzo capolavoro considerando che un paio di anni fa ne prendemmo 5 a Bergamo... di strada ne abbiamo fatta parecchia. Pero adesso viene il difficile perchè per migliorare devi prendere giocatori di altissimo livello. Non sarà per nulla semplice.

Anche alla luce di questo sostengo che in questo mercato mi sarei inc...to ancora di piu se invece di prendere nessuno avessero preso un cesso o un tappabuchi tanto per.


----------

